# Love to hate it - Chi habits



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sure we all have something that we love to hate about out Chi's! 

Fiddle has a few quirky things going on, but my biggest love to hate is when she *insists* on chewing her treats or toys on my FEET. 

Not just at or around them.... ON them haha 


What do you love to hate about you Chi's!?


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I have the same love to hate as you do...

I always sit on the couch with my legs pulled up and tucked beside me, and she insists on getting on top of my bare feet with her pig ears and chomping on it. She doesn't realize that those sharp edges she makes by chewing on them actually hurt!

And, I love to hate that when she acts like she's going to give me a kiss, she sometimes gets overzealous and bites my nose!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

kimr said:


> Well, I have the same love to hate as you do...
> 
> I always sit on the couch with my legs pulled up and tucked beside me, and she insists on getting on top of my bare feet with her pig ears and chomping on it. She doesn't realize that those sharp edges she makes by chewing on them actually hurt!
> 
> And, I love to hate that when she acts like she's going to give me a kiss, she sometimes gets overzealous and bites my nose!


LOL if I'm on the couch with my feet on the floor she tries to wedge rawhide sticks/bully sticks in between my toes! Eeerrrgggghh! Lol It hurts if cause she isn't gentle lol. But at least I can cover my feet then, when I'm standing in my room getting dressed - my god lol. 

Haha Fiddle does that too, or you think she is conning to give a kiss and then "palms" you in the face, usually the eye or lips. It's cute but it's a love to hate haha


----------



## MaisysMom (Mar 9, 2011)

Maisy insist on being as close to me as possible. When I'm on the couch, sitting against the cushions, she has to be wedged between me and the couch, even if there's no room! I love that she always wants to be with me, but I hate her getting in the way!

She's also afraid of linoleum floors. She refuses to come into the kitchen or into the bathroom. I don't understand it, and sometime it's just annoying. 

My fiance loves to hate that she sleeps on his pillow. She kicks him in the head all night. He misses her when she's gone thou.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I don't know if this is what love to hate means, but I love and hate a couple of the things the girls do. They both involve them licking us, which they love to do. Bella will get super excited and nibble while she licks your face sometimes, which is cute but sometimes it hurts. Which is why I love it about her, but I hate it sometimes. And Izzie, well she lives to "nose rape" ppl while she licking you... Lol. Which.. Yeah.. Sucks! But it's her thing that she does, so it cute and funny at the the time.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Miley and Reese both do something thats annoying but also sort of cute, so we havent made an attempt to correct it, so maybe I shouldnt complain! But- Miley loves to sit on my my chest, if Im reading a book or on my computer she will sit right down in front of my face and not want to budge. Reese does a couple little things when he wants something, if he wants under the covers he scratches three times with his front paw, on the duvet or sometimes your arm, like hes knocking, asking to have the covers lifted up so he can go under. Apparently Drews seen him do it when Im sleeping and without waking up Ive lifted up the covers for him lol. He also does this thing where he kicks his back legs out several times. It used to be just to get my attention to tell me that he needed to go outside, and when you ask hed get really excited. Now he has started to abuse it though....he does it if its getting close to dinner time and he wants me to feed them right now, and more and more it has started to mean " I want a chewy!" (bully stick, etc). He keeps doing it if you ignore him, and if Im on my laptop he comes up and pulls the screen backwards with his front paws to get my attention  Bad manners and easy to fix, but I think its funny as well as annoying, so we deal with it.


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

*Love to Hate*

I love to hate when Chico pretend's his gonna give me a kiss then goes in for my nose and tries to bite it.. Obviously a common thing for pup's to do!!

I love to hate when i'm on the computer and Chico sit's at my feet and chew's and growl's at my slipper's.. there end's up being bit's of fluff everywhere and im walking around in half chewed up slipper's!! It's cute when he look's up at me with a pink moustache though


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

Your babies are absolutely beautiful!
Martha


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love to hate the same thing as many of you have already mentioned about yours... Roxy will be kissing me and then she'll end up biting my my lip! I also love to hate when she licks up my nose! Guess this is pretty common.  They are all just tooooooo funny! :laughing3:


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

This thread is funny. Sassy is my love to hate chi, she scraths at my belly until I lift my shirt and let her get under it, I can't sit or lay without her wanting under my shirt. I do like having her next to me but if I have company over it can be a little embarassing, I have this funny growth looking thing on my tummy. lol


----------

